# Hello From Michigan



## bydand (Feb 7, 2006)

Greetings from West Michigan!  Brand new here and do not want to be just a lurker and just gain knowledge from the forums, but try to be active.  I started in MA's in the mid 90's, but was sidetracked by marriage, kids, new job, and moving tossed in just to add to the mix.  So now I am back ready to start again and trying to get back into the mindset by visiting, reading and participating in forums.  Nothing gets the anticipation going like hearing what others out in the MA world are thinking and doing.  Look forward to reading a BUNCH from everyone here, and maybe even being able to toss my 2cents into the fray once in awhile when applicable.

Thanks
Scott G.


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT Scott :wavey: Happy Posting


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT Scott!  Happy posting


----------



## Gemini (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Scott! This must be re-enter the arts week.  More proof you just can't keep a good man down. We're on a roll!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## TheBattousai (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT, tell us what you have trained in and what you may be looking for in future practice


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Henderson (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## MJS (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## bydand (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, fast welcomes. Thanks!  I had been looking/trying different styles for awhile and hadn't really found anything that really fit me until I tried Ninjutsu.  After the first class (which I might add, handed me my behind over and over) I was hooked.  It was a great fit, worked better than anything else I had tried (NOT going to name them because that borders on bashing, they just didn't fit me) and the instructors were super.  Started with Ninjutsu way up in Presque Isle, Maine with John Poliquin and Brett Varnum and was there when they decided to make the switch over to To-Shin-Do/ Quest Center.  Other than the sign out in front of the building, there wasn't any change in the material persented, just the order it was presented in.  That and all the belt colors, I am still partial to the "old" system of white, green, brown, black only.  I think it helped keep the awareness that a 4th Kyu might just learn something from a 9th Kyu and took the "observed rank" out of the equation during training.  I am going to stick with To-Shin-Do, but also keep up with the Ninjutsu for licensing as well.  That option is offered and I don't see why someone wouldn't take advantage of it.


----------



## TheBattousai (Feb 7, 2006)

Gland to hear your doing something you like.


----------



## Gemini (Feb 7, 2006)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> *Gland* to hear your doing something you like.
> 
> _I'm a Martial Artist, not a speller!_


 
Got that right! What's that? A freudian slip? :uhoh: 

Sorry, Battousai. Couldn't resist. :lol2:


----------



## Lisa (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Jagermeister (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Scott.  Glad you decided to stop by here at Martial Talk.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Scott,

Who are you currently studying with here in Michigan?
Just curious as I to train in Budo Taijutsu and am 
located in the Middle of the State. 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting!


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 7, 2006)

There is a place by kzoo/richland area that teaches bujinkan ninjutsu.

www.wmbudokan.com

I'm from WM as well so greetings


----------



## Drac (Feb 8, 2006)

Greetings and welcome from a "neighbor"..


----------



## Cujo (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Good luck in your training.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi, Scott!  Welcome to MT!


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Scott and welcome.  I hope you like it here.


----------



## bydand (Feb 8, 2006)

Right now I am doing a long distance course with John Poliquin my old teacher and getting together with him whenever we can.  I say we, because my wife (and training partner) is also getting back into training and we are trying to get a few people together so we have more than each other to train against during the time spent away from Mr. Poliquin.  The distance learning is... well, I'm not really sure how to describe it.  I would HATE to have somebody with NO background try to do it, and I wouldn't even dream of it without an instructor like John.  Before anybody jumps on this wagon and starts to bash this method, please keep in mind, I live in the middle of nowhere when it comes to training opportunities and it is NOT a hands off method on the instructors part.  I know he will spend MORE time going over things with us, than with 90% of his students at his home Dojo, simply because any question is spent one-on-one over the phone or over a webcam, and done so until we "get" it.  Do I recommend this for everybody? --NO!  Is it better than driving 4 or 5 hours once or twice a month to a "real" training facility for an hour or two? --YES.  Sometimes, circumstances dictate training methods.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Feb 8, 2006)

Scott,
Welcome to MT. 
I am located in Metro-Detroit, and teach Tang Soo Do.

Give me a call to get to know each other: 248-561-5700


Yours in Tang Soo Do,

Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## Miles (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT Scott!

I, like Master Penfil, am from the Metro-Detroit area.

Good Luck with the long-distance studying.

Miles


----------



## still learning (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and please join in the forums.......Aloha


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Scott. Welcome to Martial Talk! I look forward to your posts...good move on not being a lurker...lol! :asian:


----------



## Marvin (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Scott, I am from Flint. Welcome!!


----------



## bydand (Mar 7, 2006)

Little update,  my family and I are going to be moving back to Maine in the next few weeks.  This will get the kiddos back closer to Grandparents (Can't beat family you know) and also get my Wife and I so we can get back with our instructors once again.  Looking forward to really getting back into the swing of things again.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 8, 2006)

Good luck with your Move and Have fun 

Keep us up-to-date with your training too~!

~Tess


----------

